# portsnap -> metadata is corrupt.



## obsigna (Oct 18, 2019)

On 3 of my FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 systems I see since the day before yesterday:

`# portsnap fetch update`

```
Fetching updates of the FreeBSD ports tree...
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Wed Oct 16 00:32:19 -03 2019 to Fri Oct 18 15:06:17 -03 2019.
Fetching 5 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 5 metadata files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open 91a257e552881df828e4525f9c8dbe7a12cd72bb5c612179eb78b9c13caf29d3.gz: No such file or directory
metadata is corrupt.
```

Those 3 systems are located in Brazil. Two systems which are set up in Germany behave normally.

Can I do something on my side, or should I wait for a fix of the mirror.

PS:
For the time being, I pinned SERVERNAME in /etc/posrtsnap.conf to ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org, and with this mirror, above portsnap works properly. Shall I report the failure of the EC2 mirror in South America (east)? To whom?


----------



## riddickoficial (Oct 18, 2019)

I have the same problem, waiting for solution


----------



## Blackout (Oct 19, 2019)

temporary solution 

```
portsnap -s 54.252.93.148 fetch
```
or

```
portsnap -s 46.137.83.240 fetch
```

then follow the command 

```
portsnap extract
```
ready


----------

